# Custom GoPro mount for Burton ICS Channel Snowboards



## jammykam (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey guys

I made up a custom mount to attach a GoPro camera onto a Burton ICS channel Snowboard. Please ignore the video cos I'm not that good a snowboarder but I'm sure some one with better skills will be able to get much better footage with it :happy:

There are links in the post where to buy all the parts, it works out very cheap, maybe around £20.

https://jammykam.wordpress.com/2014/12/27/custom-gopro-mount-for-burton-ics-channel-snowboards-2/

Let me know what you think and hope you find it useful.

Kam


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Personally I think you wasted your money, the damage the extensive vibration can do to the sensors in an action camera makes it not worth it...!

Seen a few people try it, and unless you are a really good boarder, or want to keep the video for yourself without sharing to the world, then there is no benefit to doing this, you are better just sticking it on your head...!


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> Personally I think you wasted your money, the damage the extensive vibration can do to the sensors in an action camera makes it not worth it...!
> 
> Seen a few people try it, and unless you are a really good boarder, or want to keep the video for yourself without sharing to the world, then there is no benefit to doing this, you are better just sticking it on your head...!


I'm curious where you got this info from. I've seen gopros mounted to cars and there's tons of vibration going on there. I'm not saying youre wrong, but I've never heard this before.

OP, I think its a neat mount, but I don't think the forward facing is very interesting. I wonder how it would look if the camera was on the pole and looking back and up at you. Might be neat on a pow day. Just make sure to put a leash on it in case it comes off.

-joel


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

If you have a smooth topsheet on your board, the Gopro suction cup mount can do that easier, and be placed in various locations to capture video at all sorts of weird angles. I played around with it for fun one day a couple years ago. It's nothing more than a novelty, though...

The suction cup holds very well if it gets slightly wet and is set properly.. on a *smooth* topsheet


----------



## jammykam (Jan 12, 2015)

I've not heard of any issues with vibration, but it was not an everyday use. The videos were all for personal use, they varied between the board, pole and helmet. I've not done much with them yet either...

I looked at the suction cup, and agree the mounting points would be much better (since I am limited by the length of the ICS channel) but issue everyone seemed to have was that the cup would fall off and I was in the east side of Canada where it is super cold where this seemed to be more of an issue.

I have no idea why I didn't try it looking back. The extension was short and fairly close to me so I figured it would not be so neat. Somewhere I did see a much longer extension available but I couldn't afford it (something like $90) and didn't want to spend that much money on something I was not sure would work. That would enable mounting it looking back.

The idea was to to create 2-3 videos for personal use from all the footage, splicing in bits from everywhere. Hasn't happened so far, one day....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Contour had a problem with vibration causing BLUE LINE down any recording when associated with vibration, (this is evident in anything with sensor damage).

Sony has an ongoing issue where there action cameras shut down and or corrupt video when any vibration of significance is ongoing.

GoPro 3 had an issue where the camera would switch off due to vibrations.

ALL of these issues are vibration issues with various different cameras on the market...! Not every camera suffers issues, and the blue line from contour was an issue but not as bad as the issue with the sony's and switching off and corrupting video...

Not had anything on the GoPro 4 yet, but i would not film from anywhere that is likely to have that kind of vibration unless it was dampened...!


----------

